# Victor Engineering charger?



## carsonb

I am buying it from a friend and I would like to know what size power supply I will need.


----------



## firechicken

use a quality 12v 10amp supply.

FC


----------



## Budget-E-Racer

Hi, Can Anybody Tell Me How To Use The Readings I Get Off My Victor Comm Tuner To Make My Motors Faster? Or Just Understand What They Mean.

Thanks


----------



## rolloutwheel

I've got instructions, I'll see if I can scan and e-mail them to you, may take a couple of days before I can do it though...post your e-mail here or I'll get it off profile..


----------



## Budget-E-Racer

Rolloutwheel, Thanks For The Help. Just Use The Profile If You Don't Mind. Any Help Would Be Great.


----------



## Paul Vernon

Hi I am looking for someone with a IQ Charger I can discuss it with. Also looking for the Software for the Promatcher Systems (Mulitx8 Tracpac) or the other software too.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## tommckay

Paul - Do a search for "JLOG" on these boards. Send him a PM, he's a big Victor fan and is very knowledgeable about them.


----------



## Paul Vernon

I cant get hold of him - Does anyone know his email addie - Thanks


----------



## JLOG

Sorry guys for not getting back with you but my business has me going crazy. I have both Trapac software’s for the use of the Victor charger with a computer. I do EPROM upgrades and down grades. The popular versions are the IQ3000 and the Super 2 fcc version. It is not as simple as replacing the chip. Some models of the Victor need hardware upgrades. I DO NOT DO HARDWARE UPGRADES. I DO NOT DO REPAIRS. I get email from all around the world about upgrades and repairs. Someone asked how to mount a fan, email me direct and I will send a picture of it. If you are interested about EPROM changes email me direct so we can figure out if it will work on your Victor or not. There are people out on the net that sell you a chip not caring if it works in your system or not. I do this to help support the Victor charger and the hobby. 
John
Jlog
[email protected]


----------



## Paul Vernon

Hi John and Everyone
I have been in touch with the guy who wrote the tracpac s/ware and he doesnt seem interested - not responding to emails e.t.c. There must be someone who purchased Multi-X8 software somewhere? Also I am now looking for all the .bin files (HI-IQ / Senior / Super / Super2 / FCC / IQ3 / Promatcher )so I can get someone to custom write an eprom for me - does anyone know someone who can do this?

Chat soon.
Paul


----------



## Paul Vernon

How do I custom write an eprom ??


----------



## Paul Vernon

Can some contact Sam C in canada for me - I sent him and email 3 times but he doesnt want to answer me - all i want is the source code for the internal charger software so i can reprogram and make a new chip for us all. Also the multix8 software - if someone out there live in calgary i have his phone number and contact detail 
ta
paul


----------



## TONYP

Paul Vernon said:


> Can some contact Sam C in canada for me - I sent him and email 3 times but he doesnt want to answer me - all i want is the source code for the internal charger software so i can reprogram and make a new chip for us all. Also the multix8 software - if someone out there live in calgary i have his phone number and contact detail
> ta
> paul




www.modelland.com speak to don he might be able to help you 


tonyp


----------



## Paul Vernon

Well I think sam hates me anyway I have sent him 5 emails no response - Modelland past on my message and it sound like he doesnt want anything to do with me or giving me information...I Share  I even offer to pay for information e.t.c and still 
Thanks for all the response from people out there
Ltr
Paul


----------



## firechicken

Sam's kinda weird like that...A friend of mine is an electronics tech and has traded email w/ Sam for weeks at a time and then one day he (Sam) won't reply! Sam upgraded all of his Vics. Sam said that he liked him because he (my friend) can repair his own stuff now. He has emailed Sam a few times in the past couple of months, but no response from Sam. 

Paul- In response to the Email you sent, I have 2 Vics. I got both from friends getting out of RC. I could not pass up the prices. The SuperIQ2 has the 3000 upgrade chip from Sam and works like a champ! I recently picked up a SuperIQ and I'm looking for a 3000 chip for it....This is also the same Vic that reads .2A low and I can't figure it out :freak:


----------



## Paul Vernon

Does your chip the super2 have the promatch/fcc/iq3000 firmware all in 1 - Can you ask your friend for me if he has the eprom file with all the firmware in and source code for the eproms (also mutlix8 s.ware) thanks mate
paul


----------



## cet1

For your information, I do not have access to the computer that has all the information I had as I am having family troubles if you get my drift! That is why no responses to emails as I am very busy..


----------



## Paul Vernon

Sorry To here that Sam - My appologise for all the emails I have sent. Hope everything works out - if you can help at a later stage please drop me an email
Thanks
Paul


----------



## firechicken

ditto


----------



## SJacquez

Sam
Sorry to hear about your family situation. Please contact me when you can [email protected]

Steve


----------



## Paul Vernon

TTT - I am looking at still getting multix8 and any newer tracpac's - looking at purchasing a IQ-Tracker and Module if any one has 1 please contact me
[email protected]
Ta
Paul


----------



## PizzaDude

I have one, but I'm not selling.
I only recently bought it myself.
I cannot get it to work right with the IQ3000.
Anyone here to help me please?

Anyone now of a way to adjust the batt types?
3300mah....


Paul go here:
https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=VIC1000


----------



## 1M

I have a Victor Engineering Track pack pc interface software if any one is interested version 1.08 also a Eprom out of a Supper 2. $20 I'll ship it too you. I cant guarantee any thing about it. It has been sitting in a drawer for years.


----------



## Krijn

*victor Thermal Probe*

Hi Folks 

does anyone have the Victor Thermal probe and still remember how to plug it in (schematic of connections) i have lost mine and the iq3000 manual i have (Thanks Sam  ) doesnt show how/where the Victor probe goes 

does anyone else have problems with getting your printer to work thru the computer/victor ? my canon i320 wont print what the tracpac software tells it to print 

My vic superiq2 was busted 3 years before Sam fixed and updated it .. a Robbe/Futaba/several other brands tech in the netherlands couldnt fix it anymore and it was in a sad state with alot of damage done to it ... But Sam fixed it all and made it into the most reliable charger i have ever had (and that says alot as i have had a few over 30 years !!!) 


ciao 
Krijn


----------



## RossG

I want to update my victor. Where can I get the upgraded eeprom and how much is it going to cost me? I have the superq 2


----------



## tallpaul

Krijn,

Try this link for the thermal probe info:

http://www3.telus.net/super_iq/thermal_probe.htm


----------

